# Another abandoned kitty!



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I took my kitties off the street from a neighbor that was feeding them but had two big dogs so they couldn't go in house. They lived under a car that didn't work in someone's driveway. I go by same neighbor's house and see two cats laying around his door step so I stopped. This obviously domesticated cat had showed up 6 months ago with a black kitty and now was living outside around his house. He is feeding them too. I suggested he see if they are neutered but I am not sure he going to jump into action. I made it clear that he and we don't need more kittens without a home. I really hate the way cats are dumped.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

You and me both. So sad. Such a vicious cycle when they get dumped, un spayed or neutered, and it all just continues. So very sad indeed.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

So sad. People think it's ok to just dump their cats and that nature will take it's course and they cats will catch mice and thrive. In reality, a dumped house cat can starve to death or have any number of terrible things happen.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

It is so sad. We have a great TNR organization here in Atlanta that frequently runs free spay/neuter days for low income families and they have great turnout on those days. But the vast majority of pets who come into the shelter I volunteer at are not spayed/neutered (and many dumped are pregnant ). The only way we're ever going to reduce the number of animals getting euthanized is to control the population. I wish people were more responsible with their pets.


----------

